# Dozens of Afghan troops training in US are missing



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

One of a few possibilities to me. 1. They genuinely wanted to stay in the U.S. for the freedom and potential to prosper. 2. They are Taliban or ISIS plants biding time to attack. 3. They are Obama/CIA plants biding their time to attack, false flag style.
What are your thoughts?



> According to the report, 44 Aghan soldiers training in the U.S. have gone missing over the last two years. It is believed that most of these soldiers are living and working illegally in the U.S. But the Pentagon isn't sure. And given the numerous incidents of Afghan soldiers attacking NATO troops, the possibility of Taliban infiltration of Afghan army recruits sent to the U.S. for training cannot be dismissed.


Blog: Report: Dozens of Afghan troops training in US are missing


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Black Sited

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Black Sited
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


So you are going with option #3 then?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah - granted option 1 does work. I worked with some ANCOP and ANA Commandos and there are a lot of great men and warriors there who wanted nothing more to be a part of the USA

However - any high risk guys or ones who may have had access to NOFORN/CLASS stuff would be black sited, not that they SHOULD see stuff but soldiers get careless...dont need Ahmed going back with TMD/SOTF knowledge 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Yeah - granted option 1 does work. I worked with some ANCOP and ANA Commandos and there are a lot of great men and warriors there who wanted nothing more to be a part of the USA
> 
> However - any high risk guys or ones who may have had access to NOFORN/CLASS stuff would be black sited, not that they SHOULD see stuff but soldiers get careless...dont need Ahmed going back with TMD/SOTF knowledge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


So I guess that they should be gearing up for their first false flag pre-election then?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am sure that they will get a piece of this ammo order as well.



> DULLES, Va., Oct. 3 (UPI) -- Non-U.S. standard ammunition has been ordered by the U.S. government from Orbital ATK for supply to undisclosed international allies.
> 
> The orders were issued in September and this month under an indefinite-delivery/indefinite-quantity contract and total about $126 million.


U.S. orders non-standard ammunition for allies - UPI.com


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I wish someone would create a database of government agency ammo orders. While I believe the orders are necessary for training and certification requirements the shocker most don't understand is how many officers / armed agents there are and each would require at least 2000 or so rounds a year in practice and certification. BUT I am of the conspiratal believe they arrange the orders to impact the market price for us civilians.

Sorry that was oftopic. If you could live in the desert of Afghanistan or in the US I think it's a no brained. As my wife says puppies on the loose.



RedLion said:


> I am sure that they will get a piece of this ammo order as well.
> 
> U.S. orders non-standard ammunition for allies - UPI.com


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I wouldnt worry about the ammo...SOCOM put in a lot of RFPs for non-US ammo for the 18B Q course school, not to mention various other familiarization courses through the Army, JSOC, other branches and DOS/DOJ

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I am sure that they will get a piece of this ammo order as well.
> 
> U.S. orders non-standard ammunition for allies - UPI.com


What exactly is "Non-standard ammo" ? While I have an idea what it may mean I have never heard the term before.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

SDF880 said:


> What exactly is "Non-standard ammo" ? While I have an idea what it may mean I have never heard the term before.


x39, x54, 5.45, 9x18mak, etc

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> x39, x54, 5.45, 9x18mak, etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Yep, rounds favored by terrorists and preppers alike.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

stowlin said:


> I wish someone would create a database of government agency ammo orders. While I believe the orders are necessary for training and certification requirements the shocker most don't understand is how many officers / armed agents there are and each would require at least 2000 or so rounds a year in practice and certification. BUT I am of the conspiratal believe they arrange the orders to impact the market price for us civilians.
> 
> Sorry that was oftopic. If you could live in the desert of Afghanistan or in the US I think it's a no brained. As my wife says puppies on the loose.


Typically Pre-Solicitations, RFQ/RFPs and Contract Mod/Awards are all posted on FBO.gov/FedBizOpps.gov - some State agencies use it, or use their own Request systems - but it is all out there in the open, to create a RDBMS off of FBO would probably be a little harder - I am not too savvy on creating SQL databases off of APIs, but since it is on SSL/HTTPS encryption, and probably uses other means to defend against AJAX/JS/SQLI attacks

But, either way, the data is out there. I think stories like this a bit sensationalist anyway, there are plenty of methods for the Govt to procure large amounts of ammo while circumventing more-or-less public channels - using existing contracts such as Radford Arsenal or Black Hills, issuing a contract mod, going through SBO channels, or otherwise can lead to some level of confidentiality, not to mention just bringing it in via SMU.

As far as civilian marketplace prices - I do not think they will be affected too much, there are a few sanctioned gov't arsenals/depots that the USA usually goes through unless it is specialized in the case of the 6.8SPC RFQ - it was developed on Campbell, a few other rounds/guns for specific demos, etc were also procured through different channels but those places don't really sell to civilians beyond small releases of specialized ammo - such as the Mk262 Mod 1 you can get through BH's front-end, but a majority of what they do they create in house - from striking bullets, turning brass, making primers and powder.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Yep, rounds favored by terrorists and preppers alike.


Yup , I have 2 of the 4 covered there.


----------

